# Ludwigia arcuata/brevipes



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Last week the lfs I work received Didiplis diandra (on the list as Peplis diandra) from two different suppliers. I noticed they didn't looked the same so I took them home and planted them in my tank. It is only 1,5 week ago but I think this will give a nice impression

Plant 1:
Emersed leaves:








Long thin submersed leaves with a red glow:

















Second plant:
Emersed leaves:








Small green tips:









I'm pretty sure plant 2 is the real Didiplis diandra, but plant 1 is not. My question is what plant is it? Ludwigia arcuata, L. brevipes or even another plant. I hope L. arcuata because all L. arcuata available in the Netherlands are actual brevipes...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the first one is probably _L. arcuata_. _L. brevipes_ is stouter, grows as more of a hedge, and has somewhat wider leaves that are green closest to the stem before gradually turning orange.

The second, I'm not sure. _D. diandra_ has leaves that are very obviously decussate (looks like a + sign from above). Does your plant?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Not really clear on the photo but the diandra leaves do grow decussated (learned a new word).

About the other plant(s), I'm making it even more complicated. I got two of the pots of which I thought were the fake diandra. Till now I assumed at least those were the same, but I start seeing more and more difference.
Plant 1, the same plant cave allen thought it was arcuata. Narrow long leaves with a lot of curve, grows more random and a little faster than plant 2 (visible in the right of photo 1)









Plant 2, wider, shorter leaves, grows more straight (leaves and stems) and slower, no difference in color noticeable jet, compared to the plant in the left of the photo.









Really want to know, because the real arcuata isn't available in the Netherlands for years.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think all the plants in your second post are arcuata.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you! I'll go with that.


----------

